# April 2020 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (May 11, 2020)

Congratulations to @SquarePeg for "I got tired of waiting for the dandelions to fluff."


----------



## SquarePeg (May 11, 2020)

Flattered!  Thanks all who nominated and voted this month and congrats to all who were nominated.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 11, 2020)

Congrats on the win and an excellent image.


----------



## RowdyRay (May 11, 2020)

Congrats. Well deserved.


----------



## CherylL (May 11, 2020)

Congrats!  Great image.


----------



## limr (May 11, 2020)

Congrats, Sharon!!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 12, 2020)

Congrats to a worthy winner......


----------



## zulu42 (May 12, 2020)

Congratulations! Such a beautiful,  serene image.


----------



## oldhippy (May 12, 2020)

Really great photography


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2020)

Congrats on a nifty image! You are in a real growth phase the last few months.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 12, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Congrats on the win and an excellent image.





RowdyRay said:


> Congrats. Well deserved.





CherylL said:


> Congrats!  Great image.





limr said:


> Congrats, Sharon!!





Jeff15 said:


> Congrats to a worthy winner......





zulu42 said:


> Congratulations! Such a beautiful,  serene image.





oldhippy said:


> Really great photography





Derrel said:


> Congrats on a nifty image! You are in a real growth phase the last few months.



Thank all for the compliments and the encouragement.  Your taking the time to comment is much appreciated.


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 13, 2020)

Great shot, congratulations!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 13, 2020)

Beautiful colors and great imaginative work.


----------



## Freelander (May 13, 2020)

Beautiful, beautiful shot!


----------



## SquarePeg (May 13, 2020)

NancyMoranG said:


> Great shot, congratulations!





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Beautiful colors and great imaginative work.





Freelander said:


> Beautiful, beautiful shot!



Many thanks!


----------



## tirediron (May 14, 2020)

Well deserved!  Congratulations.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 14, 2020)

Congrats! Great image.so elegant with such awesome color


----------



## otherprof (May 14, 2020)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @SquarePeg for "I got tired of waiting for the dandelions to fluff."
> Congratulations! Great image; great idea.


----------

